# Palline esercizi di kegel



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

L'argomento è serio.
Li/le conoscete?

Io li faccio da anni. Dopo le conizzazioni però ho dovuto mollare, ma ora li ho ripresi.
Mattia dice che sente la differenza e anche io, nelle cose soprattutto per cui sono nati.
Ovvero rinforzare le pareti pelviche e quindi contenere prolassi di utero, rinforzare la vescica di brutto, oltre ad un piacevolissimo effetto collaterale che si concretizza in orgasmi diversi e una migliore presa e per lui...
beh.
Mattia impazzisce quando gli _sfarfallo_ la guest sul pipino.

Il mio vecchio "attrezzo" di kegel non voglio più usarlo, e stavo cercando qualcosa su ebay (nelle farmacie mi mandano nei sexy shop:unhappy: e nei sexy shop mi mollano delle semplici palline cinesi, come se non le avessi. Invorniti!)

Quindi, qualcuna di voi usa i pesi e quindi dei coadiuvanti o li fa semplicemente contraendo con il dito inserito nella guest?

qui wiki

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esercizi_di_Kegel


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

queste sono fantastiche ma non adatte...


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

queste posso tirarle in testa a Mattia...le usavo già alle elementari. Nel 1220


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

questo è quello che ho, simile.
Ma voglio qualcosa con i pesi. Il gine dice che sono molto migliori


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

io conosco solo le click-clack ...e fra l'altro non ero nemmeno capace di far fare loro il giro della morte:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

se presento una roba così alla guest me la tira dietro
:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io conosco solo le click-clack ...e fra l'altro non ero nemmeno capace di far fare loro il giro della morte:singleeye:


tipo queste?
Non ho capito come si usano. Tipo speculum e devi tentare di strozzarlo con la guest?


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

E questo?

Minchia non ci arrivo...sembra la testa di un crotalo...i gatti poi che cazzo centrano?
No no.
Bocciato a prescindere anche se rosa


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

queste le prendo per quando vado a fare la spesa!

Sono bellissime!


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> tipo queste?
> Non ho capito come si usano. Tipo speculum e devi tentare di strozzarlo con la guest?


anatema.
no, quel gioco di tanti anni fa


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

con questa ci giochiamo a biglie con l'amante...


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

credo che la mia scelta cadrà qui.
Suggerimenti per chi sa?


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anatema.
> no, quel gioco di tanti anni fa



Minchia. Il gioco Killer con le palline che i bambini se le tiravano in testa spaccandosela.

Cosa mi hai fatto venire in mente...Mamma mia...

Quelle cazzo di palline mi hanno fatto ricevere una delle più crudeli e dure punizioni di tutta la mia carriera di figlia.



E a mio fratello Paolo sono costate quattro punti in testa.


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia. Il gioco Killer con le palline che i bambini se le tiravano in testa spaccandosela.
> 
> Cosa mi hai fatto venire in mente...Mamma mia...
> 
> ...


quelle


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2013)

http://www.labottegadellaluna.it/Sfere_della_luna.asp


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://www.labottegadellaluna.it/Sfere_della_luna.asp


Sono a peso interno, come le palline cinesi classiche, ma non hanno lo stesso risultato, almeno sulla mia guest, come quelle con i pesi esterni.

Controllo di più e mi sembra anche più muscoli.
Quelle interne vengono "inglobate", quindi...
Non lo so.

Tu hai usato o fai gli esercizi?


----------



## lunaiena (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> queste le prendo per quando vado a fare la spesa!
> 
> Sono bellissime!



Io ho queste ma non riesco a farle stare su ...
mi sono sempre chiesta il perchè ...
forse sarò fatta male

mi fanno comunque il solletico quindi stò in giro ridendo come una scema...


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io ho queste ma non riesco a farle stare su ...
> mi sono sempre chiesta il perchè ...
> forse sarò fatta male
> 
> mi fanno comunque il solletico quindi stò in giro ridendo come una scema...



magari hai bisogno di fare gli esercizi di kegel, non avendo più vent'anni. Cara. 

fai presto a scoprire se hai le pareti leggermente rilassate.
Quando hai tanta voglia di fare pipì...ti scappa la goccia per esempio.
Oppure infili un dito nella guest, non profondamente non è necessario trovarsi il punto G, e stringi.
Dalla pressione che fa sul tuo dito capisci.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono a peso interno, come le palline cinesi classiche, ma non hanno lo stesso risultato, almeno sulla mia guest, come quelle con i pesi esterni.
> 
> Controllo di più e mi sembra anche più muscoli.
> Quelle interne vengono "inglobate", quindi...
> ...


Usate, ma sono troppo ...facili.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> magari hai bisogno di fare gli *esercizi di kegel*, non avendo più vent'anni. Cara.
> 
> fai presto a scoprire se hai le pareti leggermente rilassate.
> Quando hai tanta voglia di fare pipì...ti scappa la goccia per esempio.
> ...


Si inizia fermando il getto nentre su urina.
All'inizio non si ferma, poi diventi un rubnetto.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

io..........



non ho mai fatto gli esercizi pelvici:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Usate, ma sono troppo ...facili.


ecco. Quello che intendevo. Diciamo un allenamento leggero.

Però quelle con i pesi esterni sono introvabili.

A parte le uniche trovate sopra. Inghilterra.
Sono avanti.
Anche se l'imprinting storico-regnante non ha giocato a loro favore.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io..........
> 
> 
> 
> non ho mai fatto gli esercizi pelvici:unhappy:



....non te li aveva "prescritti" il gine dopo la gravidanza?
Davvero?







:unhappy:


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> con questa ci giochiamo a biglie con l'amante...


 tipo a chi cerca trova?


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....non te li aveva "prescritti" il gine dopo la gravidanza?
> Davvero?
> 
> 
> ...


no...davvero...

nemmeno in ospedale alle dimissioni mi dissero nulla a riguardo...

mica è tardi per iniziare...

che si deve fare?:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io..........
> 
> 
> 
> non ho mai fatto gli esercizi pelvici:unhappy:


Nemmeno io:unhappy:


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> no...davvero...
> 
> nemmeno in ospedale alle dimissioni mi dissero nulla a riguardo...
> 
> ...


chiedi a j b lui è pratico anche se lo fa dal lato opposto.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nemmeno io:unhappy:


poco male...


mica si può sapere tutto...
prendiamo appunti insieme vuoi?

per la pratica ognuno per i fatti suoi e con le palline sue ok?...


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> no...davvero...
> 
> nemmeno in ospedale alle dimissioni mi dissero nulla a riguardo...
> 
> ...


Te l'ho detto.
Inizia interrompendo il getto mentre urini.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto.
> Inizia interrompendo il getto mentre urini.



tipo msempre...cioè tutte le volte che faccio pipì?

lo interompo per quanto?...


----------



## lunaiena (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> magari hai bisogno di fare gli esercizi di kegel,* non avendo più vent'anni*. Cara.
> 
> fai presto a scoprire se hai le pareti leggermente rilassate.
> Quando hai tanta voglia di fare pipì...ti scappa la goccia per esempio.
> ...



Come ti permetti


Veramente mi è semore scappata la goccia e anche di più...
sono una pisciona ...bevendo come un lavandino sono sempre in bagno anzi ho già pensato di mettermi 
anche un cesso chimico in  macchina ...


Credo siano rilassatissime è un male?


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

uè....io sto ancora con il foglio in mano...eh?...


----------



## lunaiena (16 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> uè....io sto ancora con il foglio in mano...eh?...



posa il foglio e comincia ad usare le dita:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto.
> Inizia interrompendo il getto mentre urini.


si, vero ma...poco pratico e praticamente inutile.
Ci vogliono eoni per avere un risultato.


Ok, andiamo di lezione.

Prendo prima un caffè.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Come ti permetti
> 
> 
> Veramente mi è semore scappata la goccia e anche di più...
> ...



no.
Se ti va pisciarti addosso per carità.
Ci mancherebbe.
Io mi cago addosso con sommo piacere quindi


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

*Esercizi di kegel*

Ottimo

http://www.robertofraioli.it/downloads/autoriabilitazione_perineo_esercizi_kegel.pdf


----------



## lunaiena (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no.
> Se ti va pisciarti addosso per carità.
> Ci mancherebbe.
> Io mi cago addosso con sommo piacere quindi



ma farai schifo!:carneval:
:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

personalmente è sempre stato poco fattibile il fatto di interrompere la pipì, perchè sono una che aspetta fino all'ultimo e la lascio andare con sommo godimento, quindi.
Farli in giro, mentre sono seduta o che...si...vabbè...lo fai i primi tre giiorni, poi te ne dimentichi.

Farlo con attrezzi invece ti sprona a farlo con regolarità, da allenamento vero e ci si mette meno.
Per quanto ho sperimentato io almeno.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma farai schifo!:carneval:
> :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

*Minerva*

Sono scialato dalle risate.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> personalmente è sempre stato poco fattibile il fatto di interrompere la pipì, perchè sono una che aspetta fino all'ultimo e la lascio andare con sommo godimento, quindi.
> Farli in giro, mentre sono seduta o che...si...vabbè...lo fai i primi tre giiorni, poi te ne dimentichi.
> 
> Farlo con attrezzi invece ti sprona a farlo con regolarità, da allenamento vero e ci si mette meno.
> Per quanto ho sperimentato io almeno.


Appunto perché già sei tonica puoi aspettare.
Comunque è semplice.
Poi capito come si fa, sono esercizi esiguibili mentre sul divano si guarda la tv o si sta al pc.
In seguito si possono usare gli attrezzi, palline ecc.
Se si parte con le palline e non si è toniche escono subito.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto perché già sei tonica puoi aspettare.
> Comunque è semplice.
> Poi capito come si fa, sono esercizi esiguibili mentre sul divano si guarda la tv o si sta al pc.
> In seguito si possono usare gli attrezzi, palline ecc.
> Se si parte con le palline e non si è toniche escono subito.



Io ne ho sempre fatti, da anni e anni, senza però usare nulla. Esercizi a patata libera, diciamo . Li faccio ovunque, mi rilassano più dello joga. Dici che devo per forza passare agli attrezzi/infilarmi su qualcosa?


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non ci sto dentro:rotfl:





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io ne ho sempre fatti, da anni e anni, senza però usare nulla. *Esercizi a patata libera,* diciamo . Li faccio ovunque, mi rilassano più dello joga. Dici che devo per forza passare agli attrezzi/infilarmi su qualcosa?


----------



## iosonoio (16 Gennaio 2013)

*Per Tebe*


----------



## iosonoio (16 Gennaio 2013)

*Per Tebe*

  
Scusa ma non ho resistito...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io ne ho sempre fatti, da anni e anni, senza però usare nulla. Esercizi a patata libera, diciamo . Li faccio ovunque, mi rilassano più dello joga. Dici che devo per forza passare agli attrezzi/infilarmi su qualcosa?


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io ne ho sempre fatti, da anni e anni, senza però usare nulla. Esercizi a patata libera, diciamo . Li faccio ovunque, mi rilassano più dello joga. Dici che devo per forza passare agli attrezzi/*infilarmi su qualcosa?*



 o madonna mia, com'è





































chanel, presto. 








p.s. tump.      :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> o madonna mia, com'è
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manca il tump.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ma soprattutto, i patataprivi, perché parlano qui?


----------



## iosonoio (16 Gennaio 2013)

a patata libera cioè salto mortale, doppio carpiato eccetera? Scusate, ma questo treddì tira fuori la parte più cojona di me...esco...scusate...


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Manca il tump.


provvedo.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto, i patataprivi, perché parlano qui?


 in che senso scusa?


----------



## iosonoio (16 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto, i patataprivi, perché parlano qui?


Beh, forse perchè almeno ne sentiamo parlare che fa sempre piacere...esco lo giuro


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io ne ho sempre fatti, da anni e anni, senza però usare nulla. Esercizi *a patata libera*, diciamo . Li faccio ovunque, mi rilassano più dello joga. Dici che devo per forza passare agli attrezzi/infilarmi su qualcosa?



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (16 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io ne ho sempre fatti, da anni e anni, senza però usare nulla. Esercizi a patata libera, diciamo . Li faccio ovunque, mi rilassano più dello joga. Dici che devo per forza passare agli attrezzi/infilarmi su qualcosa?



Quelli li faccio anch'io ...
e concordo sul rilassamento...:up:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Beh, forse perchè almeno ne sentiamo parlare che fa sempre piacere...esco lo giuro



Avevo letto, esco è duro.


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto, i patataprivi, perché parlano qui?


bhè, io ci e la ho, non è mia ma ci e la ho, prima anche due.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quelli li faccio anch'io ...
> e concordo sul rilassamento...:up:



Anche tu a patata libera? 

Madò! giuro che non avevo mai sentito parlare di queste "palline". Se ho capito bene servono a stimolare la vescica ?


----------



## iosonoio (16 Gennaio 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:come al giuramento sotto al militare...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Beh, forse perchè almeno ne sentiamo parlare che fa sempre piacere...esco lo giuro


altro che chanel qui.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:come al giuramento sotto al militare...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Infatti quello dissi. LO DURO' L'ho? si l'ho e dura. :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Anche tu a patata libera?
> 
> Madò! giuro che non avevo mai sentito parlare di queste "palline". Se ho capito bene servono a stimolare la vescica ?


minchia claudio, se non sai non dire cazzate. googlati, prima.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> altro che chanel qui.



Tump!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> minchia claudio, se non sai non dire cazzate. googlati, prima.


Mi sono wikipiedato!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> minchia claudio, se non sai non dire cazzate. googlati, prima.



La prossima volta quando esclami e metti un nome scrivi così, minchia, lui.

Cioè metti la virgola sulla minchia, altrimenti pare dicessi minchia a me.


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sono wikipiedato!



così ti voglio, attivo.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> così ti voglio, attivo.



E tu passivo eh!! ma va la va! :calcio:


----------



## lunaiena (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Anche tu a patata libera?
> 
> Madò! giuro che non avevo mai sentito parlare di queste "palline". Se ho capito bene servono a stimolare la vescica ?



Come spiegare ...
trattasi di contrazioni vaginali...
Stringi e allarghi a ruota libera e anche molto godereccio...


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La prossima volta quando esclami e metti un nome scrivi così, minchia, lui.
> 
> Cioè metti la virgola sulla minchia, altrimenti pare dicessi minchia a me.




:rotfl::rotfl:



ma ti rendi conto che inzozziamo qualunque 3D? 

adesso anche AB ha ragione. però se ci fai caso, i cacacazzi finiscono tutti per B.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> bhè, io ci e la ho, non è mia ma ci e la ho, prima anche due.



rilassati. Kegel non pensava a te quando ha elaborato gli esercizi. Sono cose che capitano.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Come spiegare ...
> trattasi di contrazioni vaginali...
> 
> Stringi e allarghi a ruota libera e anche molto godereccio...


Ma si ci credo, se lo dite voi donne perchè non devo crederci.

Mentre vi leggevo fantasticavo, e pensavo mizzica! voi vedere che mentre fanno sesso fanno anche sti cavoli di esercizi!! e mentre lo pensavo mi dicevo, minchia ora divorzio e mi trovo qualcuna che sa giocare con le palline.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma si ci credo, se lo dite voi donne perchè non devo crederci.
> 
> Mentre vi leggevo fantasticavo, e pensavo mizzica! voi vedere che mentre fanno sesso fanno anche sti cavoli di esercizi!! e mentre lo pensavo mi dicevo, minchia ora divorzio e mi trovo qualcuna che sa giocare con le palline.



Ma  regalarle a tua moglie no eh!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bhe basta che si scriva, non inzozzate il mio 3D e io ubbidisco, rotolo via come una pallina. 

Smettila con le sigle, AB....B odio la geometria e le incognite.


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Come spiegare ...
> trattasi di contrazioni vaginali...
> Stringi e allarghi a ruota libera e anche molto godereccio...


effettivamente, non tutte le donne hanno questa capacità e, chi ce l'ha la sfrutta. è molto piacevole per l'uomo.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Anche tu a patata libera?
> 
> Madò! giuro che non avevo mai sentito parlare di queste "palline". Se ho capito bene *servono a stimolare la vescica ?*



se continui ti metto in ignore, sei avvertito.









TUMP!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma  regalarle a tua moglie no eh!


 A mia moglie!!? auhauahuahuahaua no no magari gli piacciono! :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io ne ho sempre fatti, da anni e anni, senza però usare nulla. Esercizi a patata libera, diciamo . Li faccio ovunque, mi rilassano più dello joga. Dici che devo per forza passare agli attrezzi/infilarmi su qualcosa?


Anche io. Me li insegnò l'ostetrica, poi la fisioterapista. Perchè... a parte evitare i prolassi, servono per la postura. L'equitazione è fenomenale.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> minchia claudio, se non sai non dire cazzate. googlati, prima.



grazie.
:blank:



stimolare la vescica.
ma come gli vengono?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> se continui ti metto in ignore, sei avvertito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ti sei scordata chanel! ok ok padrona lei comanda io obbedisco, qua non metto più piede :infelice:


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

comunque voto anch'io per la ginnastica libera , senza robe !


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma si ci credo, se lo dite voi donne perchè non devo crederci.
> 
> Mentre vi leggevo fantasticavo, e pensavo mizzica! voi vedere che mentre fanno sesso fanno anche sti cavoli di esercizi!! e mentre lo pensavo mi dicevo, minchia ora divorzio e mi trovo qualcuna che sa giocare con le palline.


Infatti gli esercizi servono anche a far avere alla guest una presa pipinesca di tutto rispetto.

Io sfarfallo sul pipino di Mattia e lui lo sente.
Riesco a farlo venire in tre minuti.



Riuscivo.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> grazie.
> :blank:
> 
> 
> ...



auahahhahahahahahahaa sapessi!!

Sto morendo dalle risate.

Comunque prima di intervenire sono stato su wiki, quindi si, sono scemo, ma stavolta no. :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A mia moglie!!? auhauahuahuahaua no no magari gli piacciono! :rotfl:


Tu non accetti che tua moglie è una portatrice sana di vagina


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti gli esercizi servono anche a far avere alla guest una presa pipinesca di tutto rispetto.
> 
> Io sfarfallo sul pipino di Mattia e lui lo sente.
> Riesco a farlo venire in tre minuti.
> ...







chanel presto


TUMP!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tu non accetti che tua moglie è una portatrice sana di vagina



Io non accetto sia portatrice sana di palline non mie.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti gli esercizi servono anche a far avere alla guest una presa pipinesca di tutto rispetto.
> 
> Io sfarfallo sul pipino di Mattia e lui lo sente.
> Riesco a farlo venire in tre minuti.
> ...


madonna

mio marito lo da anche in meno...


----------



## lunaiena (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non accetto sia portatrice sana di palline non mie.


:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque voto anch'io per la ginnastica libera , senza robe !



E' come fare pesistica senza pesi.
Quindi aerobica.
per me.
Li faccio a patata libera rotfl::rotfl::rotfl ma mi sembra che non facciano nulla.
Non sono stimolata ecco.

Non pensare male.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> poco male...
> 
> 
> mica si può sapere tutto...
> ...


ok:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma non devo essere necessariamente da sola vero?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Invidio le palline del signor kegel!


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> madonna
> 
> mio marito lo da anche in meno...



....viene in un minuto?
Nonostante stia largo?


apperò.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' come fare pesistica senza pesi.
> Quindi aerobica.
> per me.
> Li faccio a patata libera rotfl::rotfl::rotfl ma mi sembra che non facciano nulla.
> ...


se li fai con i pesi potenzi. Poi ti lamenti del camel toe...


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

i colleghi in ufficio vorrebbero sapere perchè rido mentre lavoro.


mi sto pisciando addosso.   :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' come fare pesistica senza pesi.
> Quindi aerobica.
> per me.
> Li faccio a patata libera rotfl::rotfl::rotfl ma mi sembra che non facciano nulla.
> ...


penso malissimo .vedi che sei sempre pruriginosa e languida ?


----------



## lunaiena (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....viene in un minuto?
> Nonostante stia largo?
> 
> 
> apperò.



mia cara ...
lui non ci stà largo ....

ci sarà un motivo per tenermelo stretto


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

*lui*

Carissimo amico lui, sono qua serio a fare delle riflessioni, spesso le donne ci puntano il dito addosso dicendo, voi uomini siete bravi a parlare! siete tutti macho e uomini Alfa! parlate parlate e bla bla bla....


Carissimo amico lui, abbiamo qua presente Tebe che fa venire in tre minuti e luna addirittura in... sentite sentite.. un minuto!


Tu come me gli credi evè ?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> i colleghi in ufficio vorrebbero sapere perchè rido mentre lavoro.
> 
> 
> mi sto pisciando addosso.   :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Scemo perchè non usi le palline del signor kegel, rinforzeresti la vescica.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso malissimo .vedi che sei sempre pruriginosa e languida ?


Minerva quell'avatar sarebbe più adatto a me, non trovi?


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Minerva quell'avatar sarebbe più adatto a me, non trovi?


lo vuoi?
vai nel mio album e lo salvi


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mia cara ...
> lui non ci stà largo ....
> 
> ci sarà un motivo per tenermelo stretto


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Carissimo amico lui, sono qua serio a fare delle riflessioni, spesso le donne ci puntano il dito addosso dicendo, voi uomini siete bravi a parlare! siete tutti macho e uomini Alfa! parlate parlate e bla bla bla....
> 
> 
> Carissimo amico lui, abbiamo qua presente Tebe che fa venire in tre minuti e luna addirittura in... sentite sentite.. un minuto!
> ...




certo, potrei mai dubitare? penso però che il problema siano i rispettivi pipini che soffrono di altro male.



Ultimo ha detto:


> Scemo perchè non usi le palline del signor kegel, rinforzeresti la vescica.


se continui, mi licenziano.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non accetto sia portatrice sana di palline non mie.



tu metti paura. Lo dico sul serio. Altro che hybris.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> certo, potrei mai dubitare? penso però che il problema siano i rispettivi pipini che soffrono di altro male.
> 
> 
> 
> se continui, mi licenziano.



Ti consola se ti dico che qua c'è il mio caro contadino giardiniere che mi parla e vuole essere pagato? io al momento lo lascio sbattere, anche perchè vuole i piccioli.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se li fai con i pesi potenzi. Poi ti lamenti del camel toe...


ma quello ci sono nata.

Mi hanno tirata fuori dalla patata, a me.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> tu metti paura. Lo dico sul serio. Altro che hybris.


Bella bimba lo vuoi un consiglio, domanda a lunapiena, lei potrà risponderti per me.

Visto lunapiena? 

E chi poteva abboccare se non anna.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> i colleghi in ufficio vorrebbero sapere perchè rido mentre lavoro.
> 
> 
> mi sto pisciando addosso.   :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bella bimba lo vuoi un consiglio, domanda a lunapiena, lei potrà risponderti per me.
> 
> Visto lunapiena?
> 
> E chi poteva abboccare se non anna.



Ma a me metti paura lo stesso, indipendentemente dal fatto che in questo caso scherzavi con Luna . Sarà l'eccesso di atavico istinto che si affaccia in ogni frase, che vuoi che ti dica. La paura rimane.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bella bimba lo vuoi un consiglio, domanda a lunapiena, lei potrà risponderti per me.
> 
> Visto lunapiena?
> 
> E chi poteva abboccare se non anna.



cosa c'entro io?
a me hai fatto ridere...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> cosa c'entro io?
> a me hai fatto ridere...



Ok hai ragione, io ho innescato il tutto, io saprò cavarmela.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

queste sono le palline di Min.
Joey ha detto che è figa di legno quindi.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok hai ragione, io ho innescato il tutto, io saprò cavarmela.


sei portatore sano di palle no!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma a me metti paura lo stesso, indipendentemente dal fatto che in questo caso scherzavi con Luna . Sarà l'eccesso di atavico istinto che si affaccia in ogni frase, che vuoi che ti dica. La paura rimane.



Una persona di cultura intelligente spesso non ha bisogno di spiegare quello che potrebbe far capire, io pur non essendo ne di cultura ne intelligente ti scrivo, passa avanti che in questo caso sei soltanto una pedina nella mie mani.


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> queste sono le palline di Min.
> Joey ha detto che è figa di legno quindi.


giuro che ci stavo pensando io, non vale:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> sei portatore sano di palle no!:rotfl:


SI, spè che telefono a mia moglie gli spiego il tutto e chiedo conferma. :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma a me metti paura lo stesso, indipendentemente dal fatto che in questo caso scherzavi con Luna . *Sarà l'eccesso di atavico istinto* che si affaccia in ogni frase, che vuoi che ti dica. La paura rimane.



se legge, lo metti in crisi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma quello ci sono nata.
> 
> *Mi hanno tirata fuori dalla patata*, a me.


Non dirmelo. Strano


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

a me hanno estrapolato da un contesto


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma quello ci sono nata.
> 
> Mi hanno tirata fuori dalla patata, a me.


ma ci pensate che non appena si mette fuori la testa dalla patata, già si sta invecchiando?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io..........
> 
> 
> 
> non ho mai fatto gli esercizi pelvici:unhappy:


se sei impegnata a evitare che te la fanno in culo, gli stai già facendo :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> se sei impegnata a evitare che te la fanno in culo, gli stai già facendo :rotfl:


quelli sono gli sfinteri, in italia


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Una persona di cultura intelligente spesso non ha bisogno di spiegare quello che potrebbe far capire, io pur non essendo ne di cultura ne intelligente ti scrivo, passa avanti che in questo caso sei soltanto una pedina nella mie mani.


Sì.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non dirmelo. Strano



tu sei nata di culo scommetto.
Hai tirato fuori una chiappetta prensile e ti sei appiattellata al gine


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque per rientrare in top credo che comprerò quelle inglesi con i pesi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> tu sei nata di culo scommetto.
> Hai tirato fuori una chiappetta prensile e ti sei appiattellata al gine


Ssssiocca. 
Semplicemente ho detto: Sipario! e sono soavemente atterrata su un tappeto di petali di rose.  
Che poi non c'era neanche il gine, sono nata in casa, c'era l'ostetrica.


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto, i patataprivi, perché parlano qui?


perchè sentono odor di patata:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè sentono odor di patata:rotfl:



:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

e abbiamo buttato sul ridere pure kegel.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

...stavo cercando sempre kegel e guardate cosa mi ha tirato fuori google

un allunga pene.
Minchia.


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...stavo cercando sempre kegel e guardate cosa mi ha tirato fuori google
> 
> un allunga pene.
> Minchia.


:scared:


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :scared:



ma secondo te quei robi di metallo dove si mettono?




Che coraggio...sembra una cosa _torturosa_...


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Gennaio 2013)

*Comunque Annù*

L'esercizio base è questo, lo puoi fare tranquillamente mentre stai facendo altro, lavando i piatti o preparando da mangiare.
Piedi paralleli, gambe leggermente divaricate, la posizione che si ha di solito quando si lavora in piedi stando fermi.
Cominci a contrarre i muscoli pelvici (come se dovessi tenere la pipì) e progressivamente i glutei contraendo anche gli abduttori delle cosce, portando leggermente, ma leggermente, il bacino in avanti. Tieni la posizione una decina di secondi e poi rilassi. Più spesso ripeti l'esercizio e più facilmente riesci a contrarre e a tenere contratto più a lungo.


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma secondo te quei robi di metallo dove si mettono?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non lo so...ma fa davvero paura....


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

Bel thread.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

Epppero' pensavo,si potrebbe aprire una palestra dedicata ad esercizi di questo tipo, a patata libera, a patata attrezzata,  ...patata fitnes


----------



## Innominata (16 Gennaio 2013)

Pensate invece che io devo fare i Kegel Reverse...avendo fatto la pattinatrice, ma molto tempo fa, ho abituato a contrarre tanto adduttore e otturatori, e mi sono venute delle muraglie...per cui, niente più ginnastica, e decontrarre! Perché da un certo punto di vista è bene, ma dall'altro male!


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Epppero' pensavo,si potrebbe aprire una palestra dedicata ad esercizi di questo tipo, a patata libera, a patata attrezzata,  ...patata fitnes



possiamo tutte insieme una sera, metterci davanti al pc e fare gli esercizi di kegel in diretta sul questo 3d.

Tipo.
Domani sera alle 9 tutte a fare kegel.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Pensate invece che io devo fare i Kegel Reverse...avendo fatto la pattinatrice, ma molto tempo fa, ho abituato a contrarre tanto adduttore e otturatori, e mi sono venute delle muraglie...per cui, niente più ginnastica, e decontrarre! Perché da un certo punto di vista è bene, ma dall'altro male!



AAAAAARRRRGGGGGGGGGG!!!!



INNOMINATA è UNA STROZZA PIPINIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!






AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## MillePensieri (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...stavo cercando sempre kegel e guardate cosa mi ha tirato fuori google
> 
> un allunga pene.
> Minchia.


È da notare come siano spariti i commenti maschili da questo post in poi


----------



## Innominata (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> AAAAAARRRRGGGGGGGGGG!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> È da notare come siano spariti i commenti maschili da questo post in poi



anche prima però non è che brillassero. Mi sembravano piuttosto a disagio.
ma perchè?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bel thread.


si interessante....:dorme:


----------



## Innominata (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


>


Smeraldo, smeraldo, smeraldi! Mi faccio un nick nuovo per raddoppiare, poi mi faccio cancellare dall'Admin!


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche prima però non è che brillassero. Mi sembravano piuttosto a disagio.
> ma perchè?


in effetti non mi sono sembrati entusiasti, eppure dovrebbero essere contenti anche loro dei nostri esercizi. 
comunque, pratico la stessa specialità di annablume.
patata libera, la adoro!
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Smeraldo, smeraldo, smeraldi! Mi faccio un nick nuovo per raddoppiare, poi mi faccio cancellare dall'Admin!



scusami se sono stata volgare, sai come sono....







(minchia tutti multinick):carneval:


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> in effetti non mi sono sembrati entusiasti, eppure dovrebbero essere contenti anche loro dei nostri esercizi.
> comunque, pratico la stessa specialità di annablume.
> patata libera, la adoro!
> :rotfl::rotfl:




patata libera entrerà nel gergo di tradinet come molte altre cose!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> se sei impegnata a evitare che te la fanno in culo, *gli* stai già facendo :rotfl:



Admin...


----------



## Hellseven (16 Gennaio 2013)

Come danno piacere al voi signore queste palline? Sono serio, mai viste in azione .....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'argomento è serio.
> Li/le conoscete?
> 
> Io li faccio da anni. Dopo le conizzazioni però ho dovuto mollare, ma ora li ho ripresi.
> ...



le conosco, ma non le ho mai provate
le metto nella lista delle cose da fare nel 2013


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> possiamo tutte insieme una sera, metterci davanti al pc e fare gli esercizi di kegel in diretta sul questo 3d.
> 
> Tipo.
> Domani sera alle 9 tutte a fare kegel.


ci sto


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> patata libera entrerà nel gergo di tradinet come molte altre cose!


ne sono oltremodo lusingata


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> se sei impegnata a evitare che te la fanno in culo, gli stai già facendo :rotfl:


hai per caso... *esperenziato*???????


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ci sto


lezione di gruppo


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> lezione di gruppo


yes!!!! Poi facciamo un video, tipo quelli assurdi per fare lo step a casa, hai presente? Sai quanti soldi facciamo? Lo chiamiamo: corso di patata libera. *Free potato*.


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> yes!!!! Poi facciamo un video, tipo quelli assurdi per fare lo step a casa, hai presente? Sai quanti soldi facciamo? Lo chiamiamo: corso di patata libera. *Free potato*.


:risata:

la patata famosa...mi tocca trovarle un nome d'arte


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2013)

non è che ci sarebbe bisogno di queste??????


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Admin...


embhé ... mi è scappato una *k*onsonante :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> hai per caso... *esperenziato*???????


penso che il popolo degli Italiani non abbia bisogno di esercitarsi ... o trattiene la merda, oppure evita farsi inculare ... sarà il muscolo più tonico che abbiamo, anche senza kegel-kugeln :rotfl:


----------



## free (16 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si interessante....:dorme:



:rotfl:


----------



## babsi (17 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> chiedi a j b lui è pratico anche se lo fa dal lato opposto.


nn ho capito sta storia di joey e il termometro...ogni tre su due gli fate ste battutacce sconce sul didietro e l'infilare e roba varia...ma perchè?

:mexican:


----------

